
Jolla Tablet refunds - type0
https://blog.jolla.com/summer-2017-ceo-update/
======
mpol
If you still want a Jolla tablet, there is an indie project started. They had
all the blueprints and designs of the original tablet device. Licensing of
Sailfish OS should have been taken care of. The first step is to bring out a
device with most of the same hardware as the Jolla batch. In the future there
might be updates on the hardware, most probably with a 3G module.

[http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=99214](http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=99214)

~~~
type0
Great to hear. Oh and maemo forum is still active, I remember it fondly during
the years of nokia internet tablet.

------
shmerl
I'm willing to forego my refund, as long as Jolla will open source SailfishOS
now. Community has been waiting for it like forever.

------
huangc10
I'm an iOS developer and I mostly love iOS design and user experience but one
OS that, imo, is better is MeeGo.

I used the N9 briefly for 3 months back in '12 or '13 and other than the
ecosystem issue, the OS was intuitive and simple to use.

That being said, I'm slowly moving onwards to React Native projects so
hopefully in the near future, my paths will re-intertwine again.

------
oDot
Is developing a mobile OS significantly harder than a desktop one? It's odd to
me that many FOSS projects do a fine job with desktop Linux distribution yet
it is so hard to have a mobile one?

Nokia spent 1B Euro on MeeGo? Did Palm have that kind of money when they did
webOS?

~~~
bluGill
Desktops are standardized: you run on a i386 clone... Of course over time the
supported hardware has expanded, but there are a lot of standards to work
with. In particular this means that the kernel boots, X starts, and the
network connection works. Once you have that can build anything.

Mobile has never really worked for FOSS because there is no standard to work
with. By the time you get the kernel booting the manufacture has obsoleted
that hardware and you don't boot on the next one so you have to figure out why
and get it working - just as you do that the hardware is obsolete again. You
still haven't got graphics on the screen, or a network connection. Graphics
isn't hard and is often finished for those who bought the system before hand,
but networking is generally not: mobile means a cell connection that is
secret.

~~~
mpol
The funny thing is that this tablet was/is an Intel tablet. A lot of parts
will probably follow laptop standards. The problems in this case were a bit
diverse. I think an investor or manufacturere pulling out was the biggest
reason.

------
pfarnsworth
Refunding based on random order is patently absurd. They should refund in
order that orders were taken in, not randomly. That's not fair at all.

~~~
zepto
Don’t all the people who need a refund have an equal right to it?

